# 2004 f150 With Fisher Homesteader pics



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi all,
Here are some pictures of my new Ford F150 lariat with a Fisher Homesteader plow installed.Please feel free to ask me any questions you have.I installed it myself yesterday and it took about 5 hours.

Gary


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

*Another pic*

Receiver brackets on.


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

*Another pic*

Receiver brackets off.


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

*Another pic*

Side view.


----------



## z71Worker (Nov 8, 2004)

looks good.. at full angle are you clearing your wheelbase?


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

Yep,its 7 foot 4 inches so it is only 2 inches smaller than a 7' 6''.Its close but it does.I am only doing 3 or 4 driveways so its great for me.

gary


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Nice looking light weight plow. They had one on the floor at the Fisher dealer the other day too.


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

Nice setup. How hard is it to take the receiver brackets off?


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

Just pull 2 pins per side and there off.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Really looks like a nice plow for a light weight truck.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Very Nice Looking truck and plow  
You would never even know the mount was there when you take the brackets off.
To be honest, the plow will be great for you, but you could have gotten something bigger if you wanted to.


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

I looked at the curtis snopro 3000 but decided it was more than i needed.Plus the fisher was a thousand dollars cheaper!!!.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

How long are those rubber trip bands going to last, I would think with the weather change from hot summer to very cold winter would causr them to crack and then break when the plow tripped. Just curious.


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

I am sure fisher and western have tested them before they decided to use them.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

RAM_ON97 said:


> How long are those rubber trip bands going to last, I would think with the weather change from hot summer to very cold winter would causr them to crack and then break when the plow tripped. Just curious.


 Do your tires do that?


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Tires are not make of just rubber.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

QMVA said:


> Tires are not make of just rubber.


Yes but the rubber is the "glue" that holds the tire together too.


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Yea, but tires are not being stretched like those rubber bands are either. Also thinking about it now I remember that in the playground we used to have tires and they were cracked around the ends. So you would think that their would be a time where they have to be replaced. Just my .02 :waving:


----------



## snowbiter (Feb 10, 2004)

The bands really do seem to resemble the old solofelx power bands. Just think in the summer time you can sit on your headgear and do leg presses  J/K lol The truck looks good!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

seems like a lot of ford maybe could of taken a rd fisher or curtis


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

Ya but i am only doing 3 driveways and at 2400 the price was right.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yep thats true


----------



## z71Worker (Nov 8, 2004)

geereed said:


> Ya but i am only doing 3 driveways and at 2400 the price was right.


  any pics in action after the storm?


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

All we got was one inch of snow and a lot of rain.I live in central NY.


----------



## jsheedy75 (Jan 31, 2004)

geereed said:


> Hi all,
> Here are some pictures of my new Ford F150 lariat with a Fisher Homesteader plow installed.Please feel free to ask me any questions you have.I installed it myself yesterday and it took about 5 hours.
> 
> Gary


just curious what kind of ground clearence you have with the brackets on? I have a friend who whas one on an 04 f150 and he says the brackets hit everything


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

There is 9 inches of clearance with the brackets on.I have never hit them on anything.


----------



## jsheedy75 (Jan 31, 2004)

what size tire package do you have? if you could can you give me a few measurements of maybe the trucks frame to the ground and maybe the wheel well to the ground? do you know what the front gvw is? he says that his maybe sits like 4 inches off of the ground. It hits everything.


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

I have the 18 inch tires.I will get some measurements in a couple of hours.I am going to do some plowing now so check back.


----------



## jsheedy75 (Jan 31, 2004)

great, thank you


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

The receiver brackets when on are 10 inches off the ground.The wheel well to the ground is 38 inches.The frame is 15 inches off the ground at the front and the plow mount at its lowest point is even with the lower control arm mount.The front axle is 3900 lbs.


----------



## BUBBACHUKA (Jan 14, 2005)

*hey geereed*

did you do anything to help out the front susp. (helper springs) or torsion bars adjustment....and just how bad was the install of the plow other than 5 hours


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

I didnt have to do anything to the front suspension.Plow is only about 400lbs.Putting the plow on was easy.It only took me 5 hours by myself to do it and most of the time was just putting the plow itself together.I had never done it before.The wiring is really easy with the new isolation module you just plug everything in and it works.


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey, nice truck/plow combo. I have the same truck (almost). Mine is a 2004 F150 FX4. It's red, flareside, extended cab, and also has the 18" tires. I'm sure the 5.4 L is going to be a big help when plowing this year too. I'll try and get some pics of the truck with the plow (7.5 western) on ASAP and put em on and show you. Hopefully I have as good ground clearance as you do, doubt it though, mine weighs around 700 lbs I believe.


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks.I look forward to seeing your pics


----------



## ohnomrbill (Apr 26, 2003)

I just bought a used 2000 Chevy S-10 with a Homesteader already on it. Didn't have any plow manual with it. Haven't had time to look close yet, but how do you aim the headlights (they're a bit low); and also when dropping the plow, it goes all the way down, none too gracefully. Any way to put it part way down?
Thanks in advance, hope this thing works. My driveway is about 550' with a hill so need a truck for it and old one ('92 S10 Ext Cab w/Meyer 6.5') is about dead.


----------



## plow150 (Oct 29, 2004)

There's a 3/4" nut on the bottom of the headlight for adjusting and a quill screw on the pump manifold for adjusting the blade drop speed. Fisher/Western have all the specifics in their manuals on their website.


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

Yep go to www.homesteaderplows.com and you can get all the manuals.


----------



## ffwarner5 (Jan 16, 2005)

*New into business please help.*

Hello all. I am new to the business. I just bought a 90 Chevy Blazer with a 7' western plow. I need tips on getting business and also how much to charge. Please help a new member. Thank Firefighter Warner


----------



## ohnomrbill (Apr 26, 2003)

Thanx for the tips, _plow150 and geereed_. I wound up finding the plow manual (unopened!) under the drivers seat and a few of the items are different in to (a 6/12/2002 date) from the new 2004 online manual but nothin' drastic. I had to crank the quill what felt like all the way but it now lowers nicely. Luckily, I'd also some years ago bought an open-center socket set at Sears and that came in handy adjusting the headlights as my regular sockets are not deep set.
Geereed, thats a good price you got to put the plow on. Cheapest quote I got was $2700 and change, the rest were all $32-3600. But this IS Connecticut. ...and nice looking 150 you got there. Thought about buying an '05 Ranger w/the Homesteader already on from a Ford dealer but it was too many $$$$$. (27,900) and my dollars have other ideas right now.
Tanx agin,

Time to go see the Pats sock it to Peyton !!!


----------



## Ken1zk (Dec 19, 2004)

Real nice looking set up Geereed ... hope you get the chance to put it to use soon


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks Guys.
Gary


----------



## jimmymac (Feb 13, 2004)

Hello Gary,

Very nice setup. I have a 2000 Ford Expedition I am thinking of putting a plow on. Like you I will only be doing my driveway and maybe a few others. I went to a dealer to see about a Homesteader. He said he can put one on my truck with no problem except he will have to notch the bumper??. Thats the part I didn't quite understand. Do you have any knowledge of this?.


Thanks!!


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

On some vehicles they have to trim the rubber/plastic air dam below the bumper a little bit.Just enough for the receiver brackets to fit through.I got lucky on mine they fit below it.You could also have them just remove the air dam/spoiler and save it incase you sell the truck later.


----------



## jimmymac (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks for the quick reply Gary!!.


----------



## plow150 (Oct 29, 2004)

Assuming that the 2000 Expedition and F-150 share the same bumper/trim scheme, this is what it'll look like when it's done. As mentioned above, remove the bottom air dam and then trim a small notch inside the receiver mount.


----------



## jimmymac (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks for the pic PLOW150


----------



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

*question*

Hi Gary- I noticed you live in NY... I live in NJ and am looking for a new plow,- Can you tell me where you purchased the Fisher and what you paid for it?
Thanks


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

I got it online at www.snowplowsupply.com.I paid 2,400 for it.


----------



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks Gary- I'm assuming you have to install yourself.... What do they get you for shipping?


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

Yes i did install it myself.I paid 145.00 for shipping to my door in central New York.


----------



## andyuxb (Jan 23, 2005)

*Jimmymac*

If you wanted to go a little heavier than the Homesteader, consider the Fisher LD. Here are some pics of mine on a GMC Jimmy. It sinks the front quite a bit, but it would be much better on a full-size like an Expedition. The first pic is of the mounts for the Minute Mount. They stay on year-round, and required some bumper mods on mine. The second is of the plow on the truck.


----------



## BUBBACHUKA (Jan 14, 2005)

*hey geereed*

how much do you think you saved by installing it yourself ?


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

I would say between 250 to 300.


----------



## mobo (Jan 23, 2005)

geereed,
I just wanted to let you know I tried to get the fisher homesteader from the place you gave me and they said they are out of stock until next year. Thanks for the help. Any other idea's I would appreciate it.


----------

